# Mofeta Preamp



## Kroars (Jan 8, 2022)

What an awesome preamp! Of course, I’ve never had the pleasure of playing around with an actual Model T, but from what I’ve heard on YT demos this is damn close.  Sounds exactly like the Model feT.  Originally used the standard 4.5v to bias and it sounded pretty good.  I then found Mr. PedalPCB’s post referencing the original being set at 4.25v, so I did the same and it’s sounds great.  Not sure if that’s just in my head, but hey it works for me.  It’s always amazing to me how they work the layouts to fit all these components so well.  PedalPCB is King!

As a plus, I somehow stumbled on the method of rotating each photo 360 degrees, saving it and then posting in the forum for an upright post.  Gotta love technology.


----------



## giovanni (Jan 9, 2022)

Rotating 360 degrees! Genius!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 9, 2022)

Kroars said:


> As a plus, I somehow stumbled on the method of rotating each photo 360 degrees, saving it and then posting in the forum for an upright post.  Gotta love technology.


That's the @Big Monk special


----------



## Big Monk (Jan 9, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> That's the @Big Monk special



Finally someone figured out how to do it.


----------



## Kroars (Jan 9, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> That's the @Big Monk special


Is that where I got that? I could’ve sworn I stumbled across that somewhere on here, but couldn’t remember who mentioned it.  There’s no way I would’ve thought to do that.  I’m not what you’d call “good with the computers.”


----------



## Kroars (Jan 9, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> Finally someone figured out how to do it.


Seems I owe you some thanks! So, thanks!


----------



## Barry (Jan 9, 2022)

Pedal looks great, I find if I take a picture at actual size then resize it to small in paint it loads correctly


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jan 9, 2022)

Barry said:


> Pedal looks great, I find if I take a picture at actual size then resize it to small in paint it loads correctly


How do you use paint on your phone? 😂


----------



## Barry (Jan 9, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> How do you use paint on your phone? 😂


I email it to myself, then open it in paint


----------



## Kroars (Jan 9, 2022)

Barry said:


> I email it to myself, then open it in paint



I’ve got some 1 gallon cans, will that work?


----------



## Barry (Jan 9, 2022)

Everybody's a comedian!


----------



## EGRENIER (Jan 10, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Rotating 360 degrees! Genius!


Are you experiencing this issue from Apple product ?  I’ve had that at the beginning but quickly realize how to fix it. I use to rotate 360, but now I take my picture with my phone, send them to my iPad (not necessary), and I always crop them to fit the pedal. No need to do the 360 rotation. Bottom line you need to edit them on iPhone or iPad to set the orientation. Cropping to me was just simpler than rotating every time and it makes a better Picture.


----------



## Grubb (Jan 10, 2022)

Looks great, love the knob choice.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 12, 2022)

Looks great, clean build.


----------

